# Whitney crafting lronwood low table (CLOSED)



## Ace Marvel (Apr 10, 2020)

Tips will be greatly appreciated
2 per trip to prevent crashes





I will be inside her house to prevent her from stopping, if you would like to tip, leave outside and I'll pick it up later. =)
I will like your post once I send the code.

NEXT ON THE WAITING LIST:
*Capablanca
Deligrace*​


----------



## Quack (Apr 10, 2020)

Yes please!


----------



## eremurus (Apr 10, 2020)

Would love to come!


----------



## nintendog (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello! I'd love to come by.


----------



## DinoTown (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd love to come please!


----------



## shakra00 (Apr 10, 2020)

Can I come


----------



## NewHope (Apr 10, 2020)

May I come when there’s an opening?


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 10, 2020)

Yes to everyone till she stops crafting, I'm going slow to prevent crashes so she continues. Thanks for you patience.


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 10, 2020)

Hiya can i come too ty


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 10, 2020)

Could i come please?


----------



## angelcore (Apr 10, 2020)

hello would love to come by please! can tip 1NMT


----------



## stephzieee (Apr 10, 2020)

I’d like to come by if she’s still making


----------



## alitwick (Apr 10, 2020)

I’d like to come by if she’s still crafting.


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 10, 2020)

Could I come ?


----------



## Capablanca (Apr 10, 2020)

Id like to stop by if she's still crafting thanks


----------



## Deligrace (Apr 10, 2020)

Would love to visit please!


----------



## Maris82084 (Apr 10, 2020)

I would love to come if she is still crafting


----------



## drchoo (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd like to visit please!


----------



## Saward (Apr 10, 2020)

I’d like to visit too please :4


----------



## shinobirain (Apr 10, 2020)

I would love to come over!


----------



## Yannsu (Apr 10, 2020)

I would love to come over as well!


----------



## bumblybee (Apr 10, 2020)

I’d love to come over. Trying to get them all.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 10, 2020)

RIP nvm


----------



## Aconyte (Apr 10, 2020)

If she's still crafting I'd love to drop by please!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 10, 2020)

Id love to come by!


----------



## GereGere (Apr 10, 2020)

id love to pop by!


----------



## MadJimJaspers (Apr 10, 2020)

I needs me some DIY!!!!! May I stop by?!?!?!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 10, 2020)

She is still crafting atm but there is a lot of people waiting, please be patient. I'm going as fast as I can


----------



## Chibin (Apr 10, 2020)

Can I visit as well?


----------



## SandiBeaches (Apr 10, 2020)

Could I visit too please


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 10, 2020)

SHE STOPPED


----------



## bumblybee (Apr 10, 2020)

Teddy345 said:


> SHE STOPPED


That’s okay! Not your fault.


----------

